# Mend/repair Rayon



## venacava (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello ladies, 

I'm wondering if anyone know how to repair ripped rayon? It's a clean rip about 3 cm long. I brought the dress last Friday and didn't notice the damage as it was hidden under lace. I know the best thing to do is to return it, but I really REALLY love the frilly little thing and it's the last one they had. I know it's mend-able, however I've yet to find someone who actually knows how it's done. So anyone? Please?


----------



## Nox (Jul 30, 2008)

Go to a fabric store and buy one of those iron-on patches.  Turn the dress inside-out, lay the place where it's ripped very flat and perfectly aligned on a table so it's not rumpled, and then iron the patch so it adheres to the back side of the rip.  It's works well, I've accidentally ripped through tissue thin lining materials while sewing, and I've repaired it this way successfully.  I hope you find something that works well for you!


----------

